# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  i-connect

## acmilanfan

Создаётся в сетевых подключениях, посторонее подключение "i-connect". Постоянно выбивает из интернета, или в последние время блокируются все сайты. Антивирусники его не видят..( 

Подскажите, как от него избавится? 

Заранее благодарен за добрый совет...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

что-то   заблудились с разделом, переношу.

----------


## light59

"Пофиксите" в HijackThis 


```
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) -  - (no file)
```

В AVZ -> файл-> Выполнить скрипт



```
begin
SearchRootkit(true, true);
SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
 DelBHO('{95289393-33EA-4F8D-B952-483415B9C955}');
 QuarantineFile('C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-8678360563-3720924146-518966660-7424\winlogon.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Documents and Settings\Admin\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\qipsearchbar.dll','');
 DelCLSID('{28ABC5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAX5-24CX1C987132}');
 DelCLSID('{23KLN5J0-4OPM-11WE-AAX5-24EF1F387232}');
 QuarantineFile('c:\RECYCLE\D-0-060-0000000000-1111111-2222222\FiX.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\RECYCLER\k-1-3542-4232123213-7676767-8888886\root.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\services.exe','');
 DeleteFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\services.exe');
 DeleteFile('C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-8678360563-3720924146-518966660-7424\winlogon.exe');
 DeleteFile('C:\RECYCLER\k-1-3542-4232123213-7676767-8888886\root.exe');
 DeleteFile('c:\RECYCLE\D-0-060-0000000000-1111111-2222222\FiX.exe');
 DeleteFile('C:\Documents and Settings\Admin\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\qipsearchbar.dll');
BC_Importall;
 ExecuteRepair(6);
 ExecuteRepair(16);
ExecuteSysClean;
BC_Activate;
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

Компьютер перезагрузится.
Пришлите карантин согласно правил по ссылке http://virusinfo.info/upload_virus.php?tid=39184
Повторите логи по правилам.

----------


## acmilanfan

карантин выслал. вылаживаю логи...

----------


## Гриша

AVZ, меню "Файл - Выполнить скрипт" -- Скопировать ниже написанный скрипт-- Нажать кнопку "Запустить".



```
begin
SearchRootkit(true, true);
SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
 DeleteFile('C:\RECYCLE\D-0-060-0000000000-1111111-2222222\FiX.exe');
 DelCLSID('{28ABC5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAX5-34CX1C987132}');     
BC_ImportDeletedList;
ExecuteSysClean;
BC_Activate;
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

Повторите пункт 2 диагностики...

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика проведенного лечения:
Получено карантинов: *2*Обработано файлов: *22*В ходе лечения вредоносные программы в карантинах не обнаружены

----------

